# Favorite Romantic Era Trombone Concertos



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

So I'm starting to listen to a few Trombone Concertos. So far the once I'm really fond of is David's Concertino, although Rimsky-Korsakov's is nice as well. Anyways, I'm looking for Concertos that are from the Romantic Era like these, not 20th Century atonal works. Any recommendations?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

A bit earlier but worth ever cent, or whatever currency you are using,

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Apex/2564617932


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

the David "Concertino" I know was originally a solo bassoon piece...good work, rather in the style of Weber.


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

So i do not know if S-S did the orchestral arrangement by himself but it certainly is rather good. In his concertinos S-S does not draw from his top drawer but they are nonetheless quite enjoyable with memorable tunes. Since the concert repertoire for these instruments is rather small his works are fairly well known with the players. Also try S-S Morceau de Concert for Horn.


----------

